# Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (84x) Update 3



## Mandalorianer (4 Feb. 2012)

verschiedene grössen




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (10x)*

:thx: für Selena


----------



## WinterKate (5 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (14x) Update*

schön bieberfrei ^^ danke für selena


----------



## Geestyle (5 Feb. 2012)

*ADDS 37x tagged*


----------



## Q (6 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (51x) Update 2*

wird sie da rausgeworfen von den Securities?  :thx:


----------



## stonewall (6 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (51x) Update 2*

Tolle Bilder und ein starkes Update

Danke !!!!


----------



## Punisher (6 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (51x) Update 2*

Selena ist scharf


----------



## 1969er (7 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (51x) Update 2*

Selena hat einfach für mich das gewisse Etwas 

Danke fürs Posten


----------



## Dana k silva (7 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (51x) Update 2*

Thanks for Selena!


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Feb. 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez - wearing a Bikini poolside in Rio de Janeiro - Febr. 4,2012 (33x) Update 2*

HQ's Untagged 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (9 Feb. 2012)

Danke euch für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## schabb (9 Feb. 2012)

Man, sie hat einen tollen Body. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## montana90 (9 Feb. 2012)

nicht schlecht die kleine


----------



## _spin__ (18 Feb. 2012)

Da beneidet man ja den Bieber ;D


----------



## Little_Lady (18 Feb. 2012)

_spin__ schrieb:


> Da beneidet man ja den Bieber ;D



Wieso haste keine eigene Alte *lol* wie auch bist ja hier *lol*

Aber die Papanazzis sollen sich mal bessere Objektive zulegen.


----------

